# Snow in the Pyrenees



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi Folks

Just down near Biarritz today. Weather has finally broken and its cooler (still about 18c but chucking it down)

Thinking of heading up to Cauterets, Gavarnie and Pic du Midi area possibly.

Gavarnie is up at nearly 5000ft I think and last time we were there in April 2010 it was stunning weather. Forecast is cold. About 10c durning the day and down to freezing overnight.

Can we expect snow and what about the passes etc?

Is this a daft idea now mid October?

Cheers
BD


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We spent the weekend at Piau Engaly Barry. The weather was nice and warm enough, a bit early for much snow although there are a few flakes forecast for Monday night http://www.eltiempo.es/piau-engaly-esqui.html

Now near Llieda where it's warm but a bit damp and foggy. That won't bother us as we have been slowly travelling down from France and spending nights at Bodegas sampling and buying wine.

That's care of Nico at Discovery Espana which we recently joined. I will post more information about all that soon for those who are interested. It has been a great trip, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Costa*

Get down to costa Blanca in Spain.

Tipped 30c on Tuesday.

TM


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

It's not a daft question. I've been snowbound in October in France.

Weather in Costa Blanca still hot but now starting to cool. Now only 27.5 degrees and cloudy at 10.50am.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

The issue is we have to be home early November so chasing the sun too far south is not an option.

I dont mind hiking in the cold in the mountains I just hope its not going to be wet and cloudy all the time.

Its not like we havent had plenty of hot weather all summer!

I read somewhere of a mountain pass near Biarritz with an Aire and cheap shops. Col de somthing or other about 25 miles inland on the spanish French border. Anyone been and will I get **** there?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Travelling from Andorra to France a few years ago on SEPT 13 we were forced to turn back after a few miles by heavy snow.

We continued our journey via Spain to Perpignan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It's red hot and sunny now at biarittz! The plan at the moment is to drive down to
The Spanish border buy some cheap **** (the solvenian ones are running out) then head slowly east into the mountains see what it's like. Weather us supposed to be lousy but it certainly isn't now.

Might even get in the sea later although I injured myself in the surf the other day trying to surf on. Lilo.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Following your posts with interest, especially the weather reports, as we are setting off on Sunday and will be heading south from Calais during next week. Hope there'll still be some decent weather by the time we get down . . . :wink:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> It's red hot and sunny now at biarittz! The plan at the moment is to drive down to
> The Spanish border buy some cheap **** (the solvenian ones are running out) then head slowly east into the mountains see what it's like. Weather us supposed to be lousy but it certainly isn't now.
> 
> Might even get in the sea later although I injured myself in the surf the other day trying to surf on. Lilo.


Barry, get yourself over that border at Irun and into the Basque country. That part of Spain (although the Basques don't consider it Spain) has much more to offer than el- cheapo **** and much more character than France.
:lol:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Fancy this for the weekend after next?
At Agen so not far from you.

http://www.festivalducampingcar.com/

If you are in the area the aire at the Halte Nautique at Buzet sur Baise is a good place to chill out.


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

On Saturday the Col du Somport looks superb, but either side for a week it's rain.

At Font-Romeu-Odeillo-Via in the eastern Pyrenees it's sun and cloud for a week, so it looks as though you may want to hurry over in that direction.

I've been keeping an eye on both sides of the Pyrenees for a week now as we are heading for Madrid next Tuesday, will be passing Font-Romeu-Odeillo-Via around next Wednesday morning on our way to Zaragoza and onwards.

If you need a few facilities there is a campsite on the beach at Argeles, just south of Perpignan, well priced at 12 euro a night. We'll be there on our return trip around Saturday 20th for a few days.

Took all the weather reports from

Meteo


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi Barry,

The place you are looking for is Landibar,just inside Spain from St Jean de Luz.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

Bigtree. Have you been to landibar and will I get cigs there?

I was just going to drive down to irun over the border and look there then head over back into France and towards
Laruns via a couple of aires on route but if I can get cigs at landibar I may as well go straight there from Biarritz then head east.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Yes it's like a mini Andorra.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Bigtree but it is part of Spain isn't it? I think the allowances from andora are none eu. Ie 200 **** only. I'm wanting to pay Spanish duty so in theory I can bring back a couple of thousand.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> Thanks Bigtree but it is part of Spain isn't it? I think the allowances from andora are none eu. Ie 200 **** only. I'm wanting to pay Spanish duty so in theory I can bring back a couple of thousand.


Barry, if you bring that quantity back and the French Douane find them, they will have a good go at confiscating them regardless of if they are right or wrong.
During my later days of International trucking, they would only permit 800 to be transited through France. That was about 10 years ago.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I only used that analogy,it is a small shopping mall just inside Spain and is VERY busy.Even has a cheap fuel station,I would say that is the nearest but as has been said the Duanne might be around on your way back into France.When I was there French people were buying gallons of whisky along with their weekly shopping.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*only*



Mike48 said:


> It's not a daft question. I've been snowbound in October in France.
> 
> Weather in Costa Blanca still hot but now starting to cool. Now only 27.5 degrees and cloudy at 10.50am.


I like that

"Now only 27.5 degrees"

Good enough for me. Just been down to Playa Arenal, brightening up now after a cloudless night but a cloudy morning.

It is a Bank Holiday in Spain today. Tapas Crawl on at €2.50 each

Tapas Route

Making the most of it here before we go back home to the clogged Motorways, to go back to work.

Only 27.5 degrees...........


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well on topic we went up to the col this morning on a *** run and it was freezing, dark and it chucked it down. This was enough for mrs d to decide against the mountains with the forecast being dire for a week apart from tomorrow. Shame but it's a long winter!

Stocked up on cigs and moved north just south of dad by a lake. 

We were almost wiped out on the way down on the narrow road by a Spanish coach driver with a bus full of shoppers who just didn't see us despite me blaring my horn and diving for the ditch. 

No cops or customs or Checks so we should be ok. 

Thanks for al the tips. It's a pity about the pyrenees but there's always next time.

Glad your having a good time tm.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I found this place after going out for a run on the bike going from Bidart to St Jean Pied de Port,then coming back over the Col d' Ispeguy where a vulture checked us out hoping we would crash and he would get a meal. :lol:


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

well we expect to get snow there, but my pal in Aus has just emailed me, 8" of snow in Sidney today 8O 8O

curlyboy
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...37351578.34160.194124404026668&type=1&theater


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi All, 
We were stopped in Cherbourg by Customs and the only question was whether we had visited Spain or not. When I said yes, he straightaway wanted to check the van for cigarettes.
As I don't smoke, I told him to work away but he was wasting his time and after a thinking about it for a few seconds, he waved me on.

First time I have ever heard of this one

Raymond


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This really gets my goat. What business it is of the French if a transiting Brit van wants to carry **** with duty paid from Spain to the uk via the French roads?

I'll just make sure I'll check out at lunchtime. Even the keenest gendarmes or customs man wouldn't sacrifice their lunch three hour to check us out.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Came out of Andorra at lunchtime in July with a gallon bottle of Absolut and not a Gendarme to be seem,not happy I could have smuggled more. :x


----------

